# Where is this from?



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

I was browsing through the 40k wiki when I stumbled across this:










Any idea what this is for? It way to soon for the HH books to have reached this point after all.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

See here:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/visions-of-treachery.html

It's the future cover of HH: Visions of Heresy. It's the reimagined battle between the Emperor and Horus. I'm not a huge fan. It's hard to even make Horus out. However the void battle above Terra in the background looks epic!


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

It's a wierd image. At first I couldn't see much beyond the Emp and his swooshy sword, with the void battle beyond. But, as I looked, suddenly there's Horus' Talon and mace, Custodes in the background, Sanguinius dead on the floor and Horus and the Emp fighting in a pool of his blood. Interesting!
what is Visions of Heresy? Is it just a re-release of the HH:CV books, or is it something new?

GFP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

No idea. Other than what was in the blog I know nothing else of HH: Visions of Heresy.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

I really don't understand why Sanguinius' wings are sticking up in the air? If you ever seen a dead bird, their wings have collapsed on the floor. This looks as though the artist thinks his wins are part of his armour. 

I dont think this lives up to the standard of the original.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

The skill behind the artwork?

Epic.

The skill behind the composition? . . .

Not so much.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

As great as that pic is, is will NEVER replace this for me as the ULTIMATE ICONIC PIC of the two meeting on the battle barge:










Adrian is probably my favorite BL/GW artist. Jon Sullivan is a very close second for me. But still, this is the pic I've worn on my desktop for almost 2 years now and would kill to find a full size print of it from GW/BL.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I do prefer the above, but I appreciate other conceptions of the scene. Besides, that one seems to be the loooong moment before combat is joined. The one in the OP, however, seems to be from later in the battle, although before any real injuries have been caused.
As for Sanguinius' wings- he's lying on his front, so it could be that the apertures in his armour are holding them up, making them, in a way, actually part of his armour. I also like the way the tops of his wings echo the stylised Aquilla.

GFP


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I'm just not a great fan of Neil Roberts art. I think some is ok but equally I really dislike some (Primarchs artwork, Outcast Dead, etc). I think the most talented artist Black Library use is Jon Sullivan, I love his artwork and I'd love to see his take on the Primarchs. As for the above piece, 4/10.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's a lot of blood for someone throttled to death. I'm leaning towards not liking it, the layout seems unfocused, I also don't like the flash which obscures most of Horus.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the layout is disorganized in that manner because it's going to be a cover; the Emperor and Horus will be front page, while Sangy and the Custodes (hmmm, great band name, that) will be on the back cover.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Horus' claw seems as large as the Emperor's lower body, it looks ridiculous. The Emperor's pose just looks wrong.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That's a lot of blood for someone throttled to death. I'm leaning towards not liking it, the layout seems unfocused, I also don't like the flash which obscures most of Horus.


Throttled... by gigantic lightning claw. :wink:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> Throttled... by gigantic lightning claw. :wink:


Yes, it tends to nick the skin.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Marcoos said:


> I really don't understand why Sanguinius' wings are sticking up in the air? If you ever seen a dead bird, their wings have collapsed on the floor. This looks as though the artist thinks his wins are part of his armour.


Rigor mortis?

I like it, I admit Horus is tough to make out, but the Vengeful Spirit looks amazing and that void battle is incredible!


LotN


----------

